# Hamilton Khaki Range



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in search of a modern, high quality dive watch - but I'm really picky when it comes to asthetics and dive watches... I'm not one for bright orange or yellow faces and I'm not a fan of (most) steel bezel divers, I like some of the Seiko range, but this Hamilton lot really caught my eye, and I was wondering if anyone here has had some experience with them?

I like the fact that the bezel is inside of the watch, and that it can be manipulated and secured from the outside... I was wondering how durable these watches are, and what the lume is like, etc? any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hamilton's Khakis were inspired by their military watches of the past and are quite appealing. I used to have a quartz 200m Sub diver of theirs with normal external bezel. It was a very nice watch with excelent lume. I also used to have a Khaki Action Chronograph with a 7750 movement, a fine watch as well. If you like the look of it, I imagine you'll be happy with it. Both of mine worked flawlessly, while I had them.

Later,

William


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow thanks for the quick reply, I think they're quite stylish 

Thanks,

Vincero

PS - Do you know of any good retailers? I don't mind buying from the US... They seem to be scarce in the UK anyway ha ha


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

In North America they are quite common in mid-range AD's and department/chain stores. There are many of them in the far east on Ebay, I don't know how good or bad an idea that would be though. Occasionally AD's sell them on Ebay in North America. I can't suggest anybody though, I've bought third party NOS inventory overstock in the past. Somebody must have a better idea for you though.

Later,

William


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> In North America they are quite common in mid-range AD's and department/chain stores. There are many of them in the far east on Ebay, I don't know how good or bad an idea that would be though. Occasionally AD's sell them on Ebay in North America. I can't suggest anybody though, I've bought third party NOS inventory overstock in the past. Somebody must have a better idea for you though.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Thanks, I've never seen a Hamilton in the UK, as for department stores that carry "mid - range" watches, most of our department stores sell the designer lot, like Hugo Boss, D&G, DKNY etc etc... And proper watches like Rotary, Tissot, Seiko, Accurist, Citizen etc etc, haven't seen a Hamilton yet though! You don't seem to see many high end watch stores around here, usualy you come across a couple of indipendant brand stores like a ROLEX store. Actually we do have a higher end jeweller that sells brands such as Rolex, Breitling, Omega - and the mid range lot too, I'll take a look on their website!

Thanks for your help!

Vincero


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Vincero said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > In North America they are quite common in mid-range AD's and department/chain stores. There are many of them in the far east on Ebay, I don't know how good or bad an idea that would be though. Occasionally AD's sell them on Ebay in North America. I can't suggest anybody though, I've bought third party NOS inventory overstock in the past. Somebody must have a better idea for you though.
> ...


Ernest Jones have recently started selling Hamiltons - at least they have in London. They carry a big range, too, with the exception of the Hamilton Multi-Touch which would impact too much on their Tissot T-Touch range (it's the same watch).

Hope this helps!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Owned this one for a while. They are great VFM, comfortable to wear & look far more expensive than they are. My only gripe was that the crown for the internal bezel can be a bit fiddly. I walk past a couple of AD's here in Stockholm most weeks & always stop for a look!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

I've just today received a Navy GMT in a deal and I have to say I'm impressed. I had an Officer Chrono previously too and I think they're definitely up there with regards to VFM. Some of their styling (hands/fonts) can be a bit love or hate - certainly not classic "diver" style - but a nice, wearable watch. 21mm lugs, but I've squeezed a 22mm strap onto it. 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks!

VinceR - that was the model I was thinking of going for, but with the black face... Such a shame they didn't lume the bezel. At the moment I'm thinking of getting either a Hamilton or an Oris Titan 300m... I own a couple of tiny vintage watches so it's time for something bigger and more modern. My wrist is like 7 - 7.5cm... I'm not sure if they would be too big for my wrist? I don't know, I seem to be able to pull off different sizes though. Some times I wear a 3.5 cm diameter watch (the Rolex Tudor) which looks good, but saying that I've tried on my mate's huge Breitling Navitimer which also looks good... Probably because I'm a big lad anyway.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd say that the Oris has a better build quality than the Hamilton, but then you pay for it .. I have a 18.5cm wrist, around 7.25", the Hamilton is a 42mm & it wears well, here's a wrist shot of my Breitling Superocean, also 42mm:










As you can tell I just love blue dials, just so much more 'alive' then black!


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

This is my one (black dial):










I've a 6.75" wrist and it wears fine, maybe because the lugs curve round the wrist nicely.

I like blue dials, but for me black are more versatile. 

The Oris is very nice too - more of a classic diver's watch though (in look and execution).

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, I think the Hamiltons have quite a classy look about them.... I usualy dress smart casual, so I'd love a smart looking diver to go with my style. I wish those Longines Legend Divers were a little cheaper ha ha.... As for an IWC aquatimer - well I don't even want to look at images of them in fear that I may go and rob a bank for one :lol: .

Suggestions for more "classy" divers that are a little more affordable would be much appreciated ha ha.......

Thanks for al of your opinions so far!

Vincero

PS - Passed my GCSEs 6A's, 3A*'s and a B..... I deserve an IWC aquatimer :cry2: ha ha


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Vincero said:


> PS - Passed my GCSEs 6A's, 3A*'s and a B..... I deserve an IWC aquatimer :cry2: ha ha


Congratulations on your results! I remember getting my GCSE's, dropping the results off at home with my mum...

'Congratulations love, what are you going to do now?'

'I'm gonna get pi$$ed!'

Great days mate, enjoy 'em. What are you going to do now? A-levels?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

blackandgolduk said:


> Vincero said:
> 
> 
> > PS - Passed my GCSEs 6A's, 3A*'s and a B..... I deserve an IWC aquatimer :cry2: ha ha
> ...


Congrats from me too! I got a letter telling me what I got, but never picked up my certificates, similarly for my A levels, 1st & 2nd degrees - although for my 1st I should have got the certificate at my graduation, but was way too drunk to get out of the student bar! Which did not go down well with my folks ..


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

blackandgolduk said:


> Vincero said:
> 
> 
> > PS - Passed my GCSEs 6A's, 3A*'s and a B..... I deserve an IWC aquatimer :cry2: ha ha
> ...


Ha ha ha, getting hammered is tommorow night's job! as for what's next... Well I'm moving to New Zealand with my family in about 8 weeks (get out of this sh*te hole while I can ha ha) and then I'll be doing A level equivilents hopefully, and living a better life... Getting a dive watch means I can start scuba diving at the beach 10 minutes away from my new house!!!! ha ha ha ha :lol:

Fancy buying me the IWC in celebration?

Thanks!

Vincero


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

VinceR said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Vincero said:
> ...


Another thanks!

make sure you donate towards that IWC along with blackandgolduk!

ha ha ha

Cheers for the kind words,

Vincero

PS - I keep on seeing your name and thinking I've replied in a thread I've never read ha ha ha, VinceR, Vincero.... sigh.


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

I take it that there are no "classic" looking dive watches, without having to pay over Â£1,000... ? ideas?

hmmm, I like the look of one of the Marcell C dive watches, but they seem to look a little more like the Rolex Submariners, a completely different look...

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by classic.

How about the Ocean 7 with internal bezel and black dial as pictured in Alas's photo here


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Robert said:


> Not sure what you mean by classic.
> 
> How about the Ocean 7 with internal bezel and black dial as pictured in Alas's photo here


aahhh, that Ocean 7 Is more like it! by classic I mean, "a bit dressy" 

Thanks!

Vincero


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you seen Henry's RLT11 in the sales forum? Fantastic watch


----------



## Vincero (Jul 8, 2008)

Robert said:


> Have you seen Henry's RLT11 in the sales forum? Fantastic watch


It looks nice, though I'm not a fan of metal bezels - Rlt do another watch with a black bezel which is nice too  I'm liking that Ocean 7 though... Will have a look at the prices.

Thanks,

Vincero


----------



## seamonkies (Jan 12, 2008)

I might be a bit late to thread, but if anyone is interested in the technical specifications of Hamilton's entire range of watches, here's a handy reference.

It lists Hamilton watches by case material, bracelet material, dial color, diameter, and model number.

Hamilton Watch Index


----------

